# Stuck at removing distributor rotor



## Jersey_Quaker (Jan 17, 2007)

How do I get the goddam distributor rotor off???? There's no clip or through bolt. The replacement that I got from Pepboys looks like it's just pressed on, but it won't budge at all. Someone know the trick to this?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

yea, you pull straight up. use your muscles.


----------



## Jersey_Quaker (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

I mean, I'm not Ahnuld, but I'm not a lightweight either. I've put grips and pliers on it, and it's not moving a millimeter. It's S T U C K.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Well, worst case, you could smash the sh*t out of it with a hammer and a screwdriver. They are make of cast feathers and will shatter if you look at it the wrong way. Try prying a screwdriver underneath it and lift up...it'll snap in .8 seconds.


----------



## Jersey_Quaker (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Well, I'm practically to that point. The plastic is twisting and ripping off. I'm afraid of breaking or damaging the stem underneath it though.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Spray a little penetrating lube under there and tap up with a hammer.


----------



## Olbrenner (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Stuck at removing distributor rotor (Jersey_Quaker)*

Wrap a platic bag around the lower section of the dizzy to prevent pieces from falling inside and damaging the HAL. Then take a pair of slip joint pliers to crack it and break it off. This is how VW says to remove them, as some are glue on.


----------



## jerrymic (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Stuck at removing distributor rotor (Jersey_Quaker)*

Like travis said a few posts up, a screwdriver works well... I had to pry mine off with a screwdriver... on the first try part of it broke off but the second try did the trick... you can use a plastic bag as mentioned above to catch plastic fragments


_Modified by jerrymic at 8:01 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Well, worst case, you could smash the sh*t out of it with a hammer and a screwdriver. 


QFT


----------



## Jersey_Quaker (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

Well, a pointy ended nail puller and hammer did the trick.
After 2 pulls with slipjaw pliers.








Then a wack with the puller and hammer.








Then another whack that finished it off. I didn't put glue on the new one though. Put it on there and tapped it down solidly. Hmm.


----------



## jetta09black (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jersey_Quaker)*


_Quote »_Then another whack that finished it off. * I didn't put glue on the new one though* Put it on there and tapped it down solidly. Hmm.
















Glue? What you talkin bout willis?????


----------



## Jersey_Quaker (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta09black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta09black* »_















Glue? What you talkin bout willis?????

Olbrenner's post above.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Jersey_Quaker)*

The ol 16V motors had distributors laying horizontal..you were to put loctite on the shaft when installin new rotor..then break em off clean shaft etc every time you changed rotors...maybe someone who had worked on 16V motors got the idea that all VW's had to have loctite on rotor shaft???????? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

